# ICD 10 Workbooks



## kjohnson (Mar 23, 2010)

Is anyone aware of any self learning ICD 10 workbooks that can be purchased?


----------



## mshafr (Mar 25, 2010)

*Icd 10 workbooks*

I saw on Amazon that there will be workbooks to buy in June 2010.


----------



## bstephen (Jan 4, 2011)

*ICD-10 books*

I have not seen any issued.  As a matter of fact, I ordered a book from PMIC that was on hold for a year.  Never published although advertised in thier brochure. I doubt we will see much published in PRINT until 2012 when the code set is published.  Hope this helps


----------



## kristyrodecker (Apr 20, 2011)

ordering an ICD-10 draft and reading through the guidelines and practicing looking up codes is a really good way to familiarize yourself


----------



## jifnif (Apr 21, 2011)

Where do you get the draft?


----------



## kristyrodecker (Apr 21, 2011)

here's a link to places that sell the drafts http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=9aGwTdjIJI_pgQeMjf3xCw&ved=0CFkQ8wIwAA#

and here's a link to my ICD-10 blog. It focuses on the guidelines and code sets. http://theicd10.com/


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Apr 22, 2011)

There is no reason to pay for a draft of the guidelines now, you can obtain them for free online at http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/icd/icd10cm.htm 
Unless you need to have a code book now I would tell you not to waste your money, it will change again before the code set freeze. You can download the draft guidelines and become familiar with them now and save your money for a book later. In addition the CMS website has an  file with all the draft codes that can easily be put in a searchable excel file at http://www.cms.gov/ICD10/11b1_2011_ICD10CM_and_GEMs.asp#TopOfPage

Hope this helps.


----------



## Loleina00 (Apr 23, 2011)

Rhonda,
Since there are so many articles, which one/s do you recommend printing out and reading?
Thanks!


----------



## jifnif (May 2, 2011)

Rhonda, 

Thank you!!!!!  That was an awesome link and exactly what I needed.  

Jennifer


----------



## fscourtney (Aug 2, 2013)

*ICD-10 coding workbooks*

Contexo is now offering a 2014 ICD 10 CM Coding workbook for 129.95


----------



## MidwestCoder (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you the link is very nice.


----------

